# BFG 33x12.5 will they rub?



## Zeeborn (Apr 18, 2009)

I found a good deal on a set of BFG Mud Terrain T/A tires that are size 33x12.5x15 and I'm wondering if they will fit. My truck is a 95 HB with a 3" body lift and 15x8 wheels that have a 4" back space. Is there anyone out there with the same setup running tires this big or bigger? Whats the best way to tell that a tire isn't going to rub when turning and or when the suspension is compressed?
Sorry if this is a total noob question.
Thanks,
Nate


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

suspension compressed probably. but if you full your font bumber out a hair should go on.


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

i have a set of 33 12.50 x15 tires on my hardbody i rubbed on the cab behind the tire wen i flex or turn so i took my cordless angle grinder and went up in the hills got all flexed out so i could see were i needed to cut i only took off prolly 1-1 1/2 inches out and i dont have a lift of any sort and crank on ur torsion bars helps to


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

if you have a 3 inch body lift they will fit, because i know they fit on my boss' dodge ram which is stock without rubbing, and with your lift it will be like the same thing so yes they will fit


----------



## Zeeborn (Apr 18, 2009)

Well thanks for your comments guys. Someone else bought the tires before I could so I Decided to go with a set of new 31s. they'll get me a little better gas milage anyway. Next time I get tires I think I'll step it up to 33 though.
Cheers,
Nate


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

you'll do good with 31's. i still get decent gas milage with my 31's. and i dont have a lift, but my truck loves playin in the mud. so you'll be golden with just the 31's


----------

